# Mosquito Wars!



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

From what I understand, most of the high Uinta's are under siege by a billion buzzing mosquito's right now. I was actually chased out of Murdock Basin not too long ago. It's BAD!

One trick I like to use is to keep a fire smoldering all day and keep feeding it green branches. The smoke drives them away. But, I tried that up Murdock last week and they laughed at me, then bit me :shock:  

I don't particularly like covering myself with DEET, but I am beginning to think it's either that or stay home.

So my question is this: Does anyone know any good tricks to keep them at bay? Let's hear em'!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Bee keeper suit???


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

permitherin treated clothing!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Does anybody know if those little noise making or the OFF brand things that you clip on your belt actually work?? I cover myself in bugspray when I go, But wondered if those little gadgets work


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

kochanut said:


> permitherin treated clothing!


 I certainly do this for ticks- back packs and hiking pants and shirt. Also spray my pack goats down with a diluted solution. I rarely see a horse fly or anything on them.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jul 18, 2008)

Bite Blocker works for me. The only place I ever get bit when wearing it, is on the underside of my hands/fingers, where I've wiped it off. It's kinda greasy, and I always eat something when fishing, so I don't want to get it all over my food! But then somehow the skeeters get me on my finger undersides and palms.
http://www.biteblocker.com/ - I think I got my bottle (spray on kind) at Wal-Mart. Walgreens might have it, too.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I heard the other day that spraying vanilla on yourself just like bug spray works, never tried it though.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We use dryer sheets around the trailer and they tend to keep the bugs away.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

> I heard the other day that spraying vanilla on yourself just like bug spray works, never tried it though.


I wonder if that would work as bear attractant as well ...... I'm not sure I'd try that one. 
If it did attract a bear, who merely licked you like a giant lollipop .. it might make a neat story  , but if he was hungry... :shock:


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

Cool! 

Thanks for the good ideas. I think I will try em' out this weekend. So, if you are up in the Uinta's and you see some long hair wearing a bee keeper suit that's been sprayed with permitherin and biteblocker, and smells like Vanilla, along with the OFF belt clips and dryer sheets hanging all over camp, stop by and say hello. Beer is on me


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Listerine mouth wash works well. 8)


----------



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

We just got back from the Uintas yesterday...... the sqeeters were terrible!!! But one of these came in handy......

http://www.amazon.com/Electric-Fly-Swat ... B0009MJFMS

It was great entertainment at camp..... although it's not much help when you are fishing unless you can swing a fly rod in one hand and one of these in the other. I got mine at Recreation Outlet for $3.99. I don't know how many sqeeters and those pesky little dive bomber flies we killed with it.... but it was very rewarding! We did have plenty of 98% Deet though.

Laters,
Cdragon

PS.... fried bugs don't smell very good!


----------

